# Beautiful Woodwork in the Mancaves of 15 Famous Men



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Take a look at these.

"The shop is just through those doors. This is just where I come to relax."

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Be sure to check out the link at the bottom for the rooms of 14 more famous me.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Very interesting. I have been to Chartwell Manor several times - Winston Churchill's home. It is situated in a very peaceful part of Kent County, secluded with a beautiful large garden (acreage). The Manor and gardens are open for visitors and it is well worth the visit.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

These were very interesting and great to see. It is amazing how much personality shows through in their surroundings. I thoroughly enjoyed seeing these. Thanks so much for sharing. 

Sheila


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

This is what I'm talking about. These are from the days when people had more sense than to paint the trim.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Been to Thoreau's cabin on Walden pond (was still there 40 years ago) in the winter. You could only look in the windows. Talk about roughing it…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice blog!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you, what a interesting tour.
I am a big lover of books so this was a gift for me.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

